# snow fall where you live Tues. Feb 18



## ScottySkis (Feb 18, 2014)

about an inch N jour mzybe snkwing now fast juzt about 20 miles from NYC i glad i M on thr bus. more powder for Mountain creek mYbd i sjoild go tonight
I was in Ridge Field Park NJ.  Be careful driving anyone who ventures out. Ave. mpH is about 50 I guess. At least most of this will fall while I am work this morning. Iove snow but do we get to fall in the hills and nit the towns oh ya in the west that what happens looking foward to shoving by boss driveway and sidewALK because that part of job working in shipping and receiving how.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 18, 2014)

Skiedin 16 inches of day old powder yesterday. And this am i just plowed about 4 inches and it is still snowing here on the river


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 18, 2014)

Warp Daddy said:


> Skiedin 16 inches of day old powder yesterday. And this am i just plowed about 4 inches and it is still snowing here on the river



Thanks Warp. Wet snow here. Hopefully you had some great powder day this year. I had several great ones around my local hills. Platty best this year several times of heaven. Any word on Whifteface actually conditions my cousin and his GF are going a week from today hopefully dam r word for this weekend here by the NYC will be snow by you.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 18, 2014)

We were supposed to get two inches overnight, woke up early to shovel/sweep, looked out the window, zip. We picked up a dusting this morning. Off to Greek Peak after work tonight.


----------



## Euler (Feb 18, 2014)

Beautiful fluffy flakes coming down at a good clip in SoVT this morning.  I'm thinking we'll get 3-5" new today.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 18, 2014)

Snow coming down at a good pace in Woburn, MA... not quite sticking to my car yet in the lot, but it's only a matter of time.


----------



## nanjil (Feb 18, 2014)

it is coming at good pace here at medford , already ~ 2 "


----------



## Tin (Feb 18, 2014)

4" in central RI. Still dumping. Heavy wet stuff.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 18, 2014)

Snow pretty intense in Woburn right now... roads are slick. I saw a guy who put his car on top of a snowbank by going around a curve too fast when I was on my way back from lunch.


----------



## Nick (Feb 18, 2014)

Gotta be 5 or 6 here just south of Worcester

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## hammer (Feb 18, 2014)

Think we have 4-5" of powder near Nashua.  Just got out of a meeting and drove across town to get home, and the snow was piling on the car as quickly as I could remove it.  Unfortunately my daughter's Dr. appointment is still on and my wife has to slog through the worst of it to get her there...:???:

Edit:  Winding down, last report was 9".  This is nuts.  Hope it fell somewhere useful.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 18, 2014)

My favorite hill in Roxury NY reports 4 inches of snow today.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 18, 2014)

I'd say at least 8" on the NH seacoast and still hammering.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 18, 2014)

Only got about three inches out here.  Great skiing all day though!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 18, 2014)

Scotty said:


> My favorite hill in Roxury NY reports 4 inches of snow today.



Good.  Every little bit helps because there's some pain coming over the next 5 days.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 18, 2014)

Lincoln/Franconia dumping all day and still going strong. Got about 5" at Cannon by the end of the day.  Another 2-3" in Lincoln since I've been home.


----------



## billski (Feb 18, 2014)

spotter reports
vt: http://www.erh.noaa.gov/btv/spotterReports/

NH

Alton got 15??


----------



## billski (Feb 18, 2014)

These are some huge numbers!
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/hydromet/erEventDisplay.php?event=stormTotal_12&element=snow&centeron=BOX


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 19, 2014)

Where I work, Auburn, NH, got about 5 inches when I left work at 2pm, had only been snowing for 2 hours.  During my 1hr (normally a 20min drive) drive to Concord to access 89 you couldn't see more then 3 cars ahead of you.  Got to Claremont 1.5hrs after that.  Snow intensity greatly diminished once near exit 9 on 89.  Can honestly say that between Auburn, NH (just outside Manchester) and Henniker, NH that the snow was some of the heaviest snow I have ever seen.  Easily 2-3 inches if not more per hour.  Concord ended up getting over a foot of snow.  Claremont, maybe 4 inches.  In Claremont we have about 30 inches of snow on the ground, mostly from the last 2 weeks.


----------

